# PraziPro on a 3-4" brandti?



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

SO i read about this whole Tapeworm in Wild caught serra debate on this site as well as another piranha forum site....

turns out from those two threads that most of the wild caught serras have a Tapeworm like parasite? in them that contributes to their slow growth rate (1" or so per year)...

so do u guys think its safe for a 3-4" brandti to undergo a PraziPro treatment to try to kill off any tapeworms in it to allow the fish to grow faster?

I know water quality also factors in with the fish's grown as well as its diet...i think those two aspects for my aquarium are pretty good, as he gets a varied diet and regular water changes thru the week (2-3) 30-40% changes with gravel vac.

So yay or Nay to the PraziPro treatment?

if u have tried this or know anyone who has tried prazipro, please comment on what you have seen, any good things any bad things.....

Thanx for readin (and hopefully commenting)


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

YES 
ive noticed a huge improvement in my eigenmanni


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

any fish at any size can under go the treatment.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hemi said:


> YES
> ive noticed a huge improvement in my eigenmanni


can u please post more of ur findings or experiences with this Treatment such as

1) wat was the size of the fish before u started, wat was the size durring\after treatment
2) how did the fish act while being treated (heavy breathing, etc etc)
3) was ur water quality Cloudy durring treatment?
4) How did u go about doing the dosages and wat not.

Thanx hemi


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Hemi said:


> YES
> ive noticed a huge improvement in my eigenmanni


i noticed death


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Honestly I wouldnt medicate a fish blindly like this. Only medicate for a known problem. Dont medicate for a what if, i think its only asking for problems.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i had my E for a month 
he was 1 1/4 inches 
nov 29th -jan 4th 
i bought prazipro 
he was in a 75 gallon 
with a bunch of loaches 
i dosed it that day (cant remember the dose) 
waited 
dosed again 
1 month later he was almost 3 inches 
now hes about 3 1/2 
but i havent been feeding like b4

my water didnt get cloudy 
and the fish didnt seem to mind 
all in all if it worked it worked 
i also dosed my 180 
and they didnt seem to care 
all for the single wild red

if i ever buy another wild caught fish 
i will do it again


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hemi said:


> i had my E for a month
> he was 1 1/4 inches
> nov 29th -jan 4th
> i bought prazipro
> ...


is that fish still alive?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Honestly I wouldnt medicate a fish blindly like this. Only medicate for a known problem. Dont medicate for a what if, i think its only asking for problems.


I agree with you Exodus; however for me this is an exception to other diseases.
I truely believe that deworm is the ultimate initial precaution for future illness and other diseases.
Unless a person has a microscope to look at a fecal smear, the problem can not be identified until there is an outbreak meaning the population is so dense that they are showing out the anus. Most of the time, intestinal worms will cause other diseases.

So this is my method.
I worm all of my fish when I get them.
I hit them twice with a two weeks rest in between so that the entire parasite's cycle is exposed.
Then I do it again every 9 months to a year.
Just my $0.02


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

yes all the fish are still alive


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Honestly I wouldnt medicate a fish blindly like this. Only medicate for a known problem. Dont medicate for a what if, i think its only asking for problems.


I agree with you Exodus; however for me this is an exception to other diseases.
I truely believe that deworm is the ultimate initial precaution for future illness and other diseases.
Unless a person has a microscope to look at a fecal smear, the problem can not be identified until there is an outbreak meaning the population is so dense that they are showing out the anus. Most of the time, intestinal worms will cause other diseases.

So this is my method.
I worm all of my fish when I get them.
I hit them twice with a two weeks rest in between so that the entire parasite's cycle is exposed.
Then I do it again every 9 months to a year.
Just my $0.02








[/quote]

I gotta agree... I used PraziPro and it helped my rhom immensely and he had no signs of tapeworms or anything like that.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I say "ya"


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Rooner said:


> Honestly I wouldnt medicate a fish blindly like this. Only medicate for a known problem. Dont medicate for a what if, i think its only asking for problems.


I agree with you Exodus; however for me this is an exception to other diseases.
I truely believe that deworm is the ultimate initial precaution for future illness and other diseases.
Unless a person has a microscope to look at a fecal smear, the problem can not be identified until there is an outbreak meaning the population is so dense that they are showing out the anus. Most of the time, intestinal worms will cause other diseases.

So this is my method.
I worm all of my fish when I get them.
I hit them twice with a two weeks rest in between so that the entire parasite's cycle is exposed.
Then I do it again every 9 months to a year.
Just my $0.02








[/quote]

I gotta agree... I used PraziPro and it helped my rhom immensely and he had no signs of tapeworms or anything like that.
[/quote]

How did it help him? Esp if he wasnt suffering from something prazi will treat against? Imo, you want to grow a fish big and healthy get an auto drip system and have it change 100% tank water every few days (keep nitrates as close to 0 as possible), feed top quality foods and use some sort of suppliment. If the fish shows signs of a medical problem, then by all means dose him. I just think this blind dosing is pointless (my opinion of course tho, your may differ).


----------



## naggalowmo (Jan 28, 2006)

Well im not sure if it was Prazipro that made the difference but my Sanchezi stopped eating for awhile until i treated him with prazipro. After that he started eating again instead of chewing things up and spitting them out. I did nothing different throughout the whole time. Always fed him the same stuff and always did 30-50% water changes every week to keep nitrates low. Temperature was the same so I couldnt figure out why he didn't eat. Tried prazipro and now he gobbles food up so fast like a pig.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

*Pics of when i baught him, and Recent pics...4\5\06 to 6\24\06*

*4/5/06*










*6/24/06*


----------

